# Bike Urlaub mit Freundin - wohin?



## aeOnCore (27. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

im August möchte ich für 3/4 Tage mit meiner Freundin in den Bike-Urlaub und bin mir nicht sicher, welches Ziel das richtige für uns ist. 

Meine Freundin ist noch Anfängerin, ich eher Fortgeschritten. Von den Trails wäre ein Mix aus Naturtrails (max. S2) und Flow/Jumptrails nicht schlecht.
Gondeln sollten vorhanden sein, wobei ein paar KM Uphill (z.b. zu den Naturtrails) kein Problem wären.

Ferner sollte man auch einen Tag wandern können (wird man wohl überall können?). Hotels sollten in der nähe sein.

Wir kommen aus der nähe von München. Daher wäre eine maximal Fahrzeit von 4 Stunden nicht schlecht.

Kann uns jemand eine Region / Park empfehlen? Ich habe bereits an Davos gedacht, oder auch Sölden? Saalbach Hinterglemm wird im August wohl überlaufen sein?

Viele Grüße


----------



## KarinS (27. November 2019)

www.hotel-innerhofer.com mit Gondelmöglichkeit am Kronplatz und Speikboden, Trails in allen Schwierigkeiten. Wandern ist auch möglich, shoppen in Bruneck oder Brixen. Allerdings könnte hier im August Ferra Gosto ein Problem sein... sonst evtl. Nauders, wobei hier die Naturtrails schon etwas anspruchsvoller sind....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2019)

Paganella (aber im August...???)


----------



## Florent29 (28. November 2019)

Erzgebirge.

Da kann man auf den Rabenberg (leichte bis mitlere Naturtrails), nach Klinovec (superschön angelegte Flowtrails mit Lift) und nach Schöneck (Jumpline mit Lift). Alles im Umkreis von wenigen Kilometern, anfängergeeignet, nicht zu steil, gut angelegt und vor allem nicht zu überlaufen.


----------



## Deleted 512898 (28. November 2019)

Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis. Bietet Trails für jeden Geschmack und jede Könnerstufe. War dieses Jahr als Anfänger auch da und werde nächstes Jahr wieder für ein paar Tage dorthin fahren. Besonders der Högtrail hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Wenn man den öfters fährt geht der richtig ab...


----------



## aeOnCore (29. November 2019)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps! Ich werde mir eure Vorschläge einmal anschauen


----------



## Met87 (30. November 2019)

Moin,

von Davos würde ich die Finger lassen. 

War dieses Jahr da - natürlich super geile Trails, aber an der ein oder anderen Stelle schon auch ziemlich knifflig und meist massig Tiefenmeter (Thema Müdigkeit bei der Frau).
Ansonsten hat Davos optisch in der Stadt garnix zu bieten ?

Grüße


----------



## der Trixxer (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde Livigno empfehlen. War ich heuer im August mit meiner Frau und wir waren beide begeistert. Ich war die letzten 2 Jahre in Livigno, Molveno, Reschen, Ötztal, Serfaus Fiss Ladis, Wolkenstein (Sella Ronda), Samnaun und in den Bikeparks Geißkopf, Leogang und Samerberg. 
Ich fand den Mix aus Singletrails, Touren mit und ohne Liftunterstützung, Flowtrails und Bikepark in Livigno am besten. 
Zollfrei shoppen und wandern kann man auch.


----------



## aeOnCore (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mich jetzt eingelesen, wird wohl auch Richtung Nauders gehen, bei schlecht Wetter ist einfach die Möglichkeit weiter südlich zu fahren einfach ein gutes Argument. Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------



## WWWWW (2. Dezember 2019)

Nicht nach Davos sind mega Trails dort aber viele Tiefenmeter über teils technische Trails und die Region ist weitläufig. Nauders kannst du auch schön mal nach Meran rüber oder auch gut wandern. Sonst kann ich dir Paganella empfehlen, dort gibt es klasse Parks mit leichten Flowtrails, einen See zum Baden und leckere Pizza in Molveno.


----------



## der Trixxer (2. Dezember 2019)

Molveno würde ich für Anfänger nicht empfehlen. Molveno ist schwerer als Reschen. War ich letztes Jahr auch mit meiner Frau, da bin ich viell alleine gefahren. Der leichte Flowtrail in Molveno ist ganz oben. Danach kommen zwei deutlich schwerere Trails. Da kann man als Anfänger zwischen Forststrasse und Seilbahn bergab wählen.
Deutlich mehr Spass hatten wir in Wolkenstein mit der Sella Ronda als Krönung. Aber wie gesagt mein Favorit ist immer noch Livigno.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (2. Dezember 2019)

Baiersbronn im Schwarzwald?


----------



## der Trixxer (2. Dezember 2019)

WWWWW schrieb:


> Sonst kann ich dir Paganella empfehlen, dort gibt es klasse Parks mit leichten Flowtrails, einen See zum Baden und leckere Pizza in Molveno.


Warst du schon mal in Molveno/Paganella? Mich wundert das du es für eine Anfängerin vorschlägst. Und meiner Meinung gibt es dort auch nur 1,5 anfängertaugliche Flowtrails. Wenn es dort naß ist, werden auch die Singletrails recht anspruchsvoll.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2019)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Warst du schon mal in Molveno/Paganella? Mich wundert das du es für eine Anfängerin vorschlägst. Und meiner Meinung gibt es dort auch nur 1,5 anfängertaugliche Flowtrails. Wenn es dort naß ist, werden auch die Singletrails recht anspruchsvoll.


Hustle&Flow sowie WillieWonka sind kindertauglich. Molveno selber ist ja sinnlos, aber Touren gehen schon. 
Nauders/Reschen ist schwerer.
Auch Brixen oben ist nur für Anfänger geeignet. 
Murmelbahnen gibt es mittlerweile ja überall.


----------



## WWWWW (2. Dezember 2019)

Klar sonst würde ich das nicht schreiben, ich habe nichts von Singletrails geschrieben für Anfänger...die sind züchtig dort vom Schwierigkeitsgrad wie am Reschen nur bei Nässe schmierig durch den Kalkstein. Genau die 2 kindertaugliche Flowtrails mein ich, es gibt auch von der Mittelstation vom Flowtrail in Molveno eine kleine "Tableline" Richtung Andalo, der in einem leichten breiten Singletrail mündet  Die Trails/Flowlines sind nicht alle so offensichtlich in Paganella, man muss schon etwas suchen! Auch Richtung Cavedago liegen, in der Bikeparkzone, Flowtrails drin, klein bisschen schwieriger als der Hustle&Flow. Finde Molveno wegen dem See einfach cool als Location für nach dem Biken. Andalo ist so ein unschöner Winterskiort, logistisch wie @cxfahrer es betrachtet die leichtere Ausgangsmöglichkeit. Aber man kann in Molveno mit dem Lift hoch, Flowtrail fahren , nach Andalo von der Mittelstation aus queren und dann stehen die Lifte einen offen. Es gibt auch noch mehr leichte Strecken für Anfänger dort


----------



## der Trixxer (2. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hustle&Flow sowie WillieWonka sind kindertauglich. Molveno selber ist ja sinnlos, aber Touren gehen schon.
> Nauders/Reschen ist schwerer.
> Auch Brixen oben ist nur für Anfänger geeignet.
> Murmelbahnen gibt es mittlerweile ja überall.


Ein kinder- und anfängertauglicher Flowtrail solte keine Sprünge haben, aber die hat der Willy Wonka. Darum finde ich den ja auch super spaßig. Die Singletrails sind defnitiv ein bißchen schwerer als die 3 Länderendurortrails. Wurde auch hier im Forum schon oft thematisiert. Vor allem wenn es naß ist, das habt ihr doch selber im Dolomiti Paganella Bike Thema geschrieben. Ich hatte letztes Jahr Glück und eine Woche Sonnenschein gehabt.
Für mich war Molveno das zweitbeste Gebiet indem ich bisher gefahren bin. Aber für Anfänger gibt es bessere Gebiete und die Geschmäcker sind sowieso verschieden.


----------



## Skydive93 (3. Dezember 2019)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis. Bietet Trails für jeden Geschmack und jede Könnerstufe. War dieses Jahr als Anfänger auch da und werde nächstes Jahr wieder für ein paar Tage dorthin fahren. Besonders der Högtrail hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Wenn man den öfters fährt geht der richtig ab...



wir waren nach 3 tagen nauders noch 1 tag serfaus im bikepark. uns gefiel es da nicht. Im gegensatz zu nauders etliche leute und nur brechsand. für die trails braucht man dann eine eigene karte. ich spreche hier vom bikepark.



aeOnCore schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt eingelesen, wird wohl auch Richtung Nauders gehen, bei schlecht Wetter ist einfach die Möglichkeit weiter südlich zu fahren einfach ein gutes Argument. Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!



Nauders als startpunkt ist gut, reschen auch.
Zum starten die roten trails am mutzkopf oder die beiden roten Schöneben trails.
Wenn die gut gehen, Bergkstel hoch und etsch und bunker probieren, ansonsten über die Forstwege abkürzen. Die Aussicht ist es wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (3. Dezember 2019)

aeOnCore schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt eingelesen, wird wohl auch Richtung Nauders gehen, bei schlecht Wetter ist einfach die Möglichkeit weiter südlich zu fahren einfach ein gutes Argument. Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


Wir haben immer in Reschen übernachtet. Dann ist es näher ins Vinschgau und wie du schon schreibst kann es durchaus sein das es dort schöneres Wetter als oben am Pass hat. War bei mir Anfang Oktober so. Wir sind dann von Prad mit dem Shuttle auf den Ofenpass gefahren und die Kuntrawant Trails Easy gefahren. War beeindruckend und sehr lang. https://www.suedtirolbike.info/gps/touren.html?tour_id=163


----------



## aeOnCore (4. Dezember 2019)

Vielen dank noch einmal für die ganzen Antworten, werde mich nun im Urlaub mal hinsetzen und Unterkünfte checken? Irgendwelche Tipps`bzw. Empfehlungen?


----------



## der Trixxer (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich war hier:





						Cookie-Information
					






					www.edelweiss-reschen.it
				



über TUI mit Frühbucherrabatt billiger als direkt.
Zimmer zum See mit super Ausblick, aber klein und laut. Halbpension absolut zu empfehlen. Super Bikegarage.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Dezember 2019)

Wenn Deine Freundin wirklich Anfängerin ist, würde ich Dir auch am ehesten zu Livigno raten, da hat es echt schöne Flowtrails mit gigantischer Landschaft. Wer möchte und bereit ist, auch mal selber zu strampeln, findet auch tolle Touren abseits von den Gondeltouren. Das Revier ist sehr abwechslungsreich. Wir waren dort im Hotel Concordia, das war ganz okay, mitten im Zentrum. Da ich den Rummel nicht so mag, würde ich das nächste Mal was am Ortsrand suchen, aber das ist Geschmackssache.
In Nauders kann ich Dir das Hotel Via Claudia (Dependance zum Hotel Post mit sehr schönen, relativ großen Zimmern) oder das Hotel Burg empfehlen. Das Essen in der Burg ist der Hammer, dafür ist das Ambiente in der Post schöner (z.B. Sonnenterrasse für den Aperitif).


----------



## Skydive93 (8. Dezember 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Freundin wirklich Anfängerin ist, würde ich Dir auch am ehesten zu Livigno raten, da hat es echt schöne Flowtrails mit gigantischer Landschaft. Wer möchte und bereit ist, auch mal selber zu strampeln, findet auch tolle Touren abseits von den Gondeltouren. Das Revier ist sehr abwechslungsreich. Wir waren dort im Hotel Concordia, das war ganz okay, mitten im Zentrum. Da ich den Rummel nicht so mag, würde ich das nächste Mal was am Ortsrand suchen, aber das ist Geschmackssache.
> In Nauders kann ich Dir das Hotel Via Claudia (Dependance zum Hotel Post mit sehr schönen, relativ großen Zimmern) oder das Hotel Burg empfehlen. Das Essen in der Burg ist der Hammer, dafür ist das Ambiente in der Post schöner (z.B. Sonnenterrasse für den Aperitif).


wie kann man sich die flowtrails vorstellen?
Naturtrails oder eher geshaped?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Dezember 2019)

Sowohl als auch, aber nicht so naturbelassen wie z.B. am Reschen, etwas mehr "aplaniert". Aber mann kann auch durchaus noch richtige Naturtrails fahren, wie z.B. die Bocchetta Trelina. Auf den anderen Trails hat es auch kleinere Wurzeln oder kleinere Stufen, aber eben anfängertauglich von Höhe und Häufigkeit her. Auch die Abfahrten im Bikepark vom Passo D´Eira runter sind keine reinen Murmelbahnen, sondern ganz nett. Und es gibt halt auch den Passo Trela und Alpisella, was aber bergauf schon echt anstrengend ist, zumal für einen Anfänger, der vielleicht noch nicht ganz so viel Kraftausdauer hat. Auf jeden Fall ist das Revier groß und abwechslungsreich. Der einzige Wermutstropfen ist Livigno selber.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Dezember 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...Der einzige Wermutstropfen ist Livigno selber.


Das ist wahr.


----------



## dede (11. Dezember 2019)

Bzgl. Reschen vielleicht interessant für den ein oder anderen als Hintergrundstory => https://www.spiegel.de/geschichte/a...-suedtirol-bunker-gegen-hitler-a-1297565.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2019)

aeOnCore schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> im August möchte ich für 3/4 Tage mit meiner Freundin in den Bike-Urlaub und bin mir nicht sicher, welches Ziel das richtige für uns ist.
> 
> ...



Sölden hast du einiges von dem was du oben beschrieben hast. Glatte Murmelbahnen für Anfänger und Naturtrails für Fortgeschrittene. Gondel und auch selber treten auf der "stillen Seite" geht. ( 600-800hm ) Wies da im August ist weiss ich nicht, war zur Schnitzeljagd im Juni da und selbst das hat sich relativ gut verlaufen in dem Areal


----------



## mw.dd (14. Dezember 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Auch die Abfahrten im Bikepark vom Passo D´Eira runter sind keine reinen Murmelbahnen, sondern ganz nett


Die Untertreibung des Jahres...
Alles, was in der Karte vom Park (Suchstichwort ist übrigens nicht "Passo d'Eira", sondern Mottolino) nicht als "Flowtrail" bezeichnet ist ist definitiv nicht einsteigertauglich... Und für die "experts only" sollte man es nicht nur bringen, sondern auch Eier aus Stahl haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (14. Dezember 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Untertreibung des Jahres...
> Alles, was in der Karte vom Park (Suchstichwort ist übrigens nicht "Passo d'Eira", sondern Mottolino) nicht als "Flowtrail" bezeichnet ist ist definitiv nicht einsteigertauglich... Und für die "experts only" sollte man es nicht nur bringen, sondern auch Eier aus Stahl haben.



Deswegen gibts ja in Livigno neben dem Mottolino Bikepark auch den Carosello 3000 Bikepark. Der gibts genug für Anfänger, und gleichzeitig gibts auch für bessere Fahrer noch was ("The Bomb"). Auch zum Madonna Aussichtspunkt hinübertreten ist empfehlenswert. In Livigno gibts extrem viel Auswahl was man alles befahren kann.
Beim Mottolino sind die Trails tatsächlich großteils schwieriger für Anfänger - vor allem wenns feucht ist. 

Grundsätzlich kannst du in Livigno auch schöne Touren fahren – teils mit extremen Uphills, aber auch mit angenehmeren Uphills – als (Tief-)Flachländer sollte man aber bei der Tourenplanung beachten, dass in Livigno das Tal schon auf 1.800m liegt. Stichwort Anstrengung. 

Wandern in der Umgebung geht auch. Livigno selbst ist zwar schönheitsmäßig ein Percht und von Touristen überlaufen, aber dafür gibts rundherum genügend Sachen zu sehen, und das verteilt sich auch ganz gut.


----------



## der Trixxer (14. Dezember 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Alles, was in der Karte vom Park (Suchstichwort ist übrigens nicht "Passo d'Eira", sondern Mottolino) nicht als "Flowtrail" bezeichnet ist ist definitiv nicht einsteigertauglich... Und für die "experts only" sollte man es nicht nur bringen, sondern auch Eier aus Stahl haben.


Da gebe ich dir Recht, der Mottolino Bikepark ist nichts für Anfänger. Oberhalb der Baumgrenze gibt es einige flowige Abschnitte, aber so bald man in den Wald kommt wird es selbst bei der blauen Linie schon schwer. Ist halt ein Bikepark und da gehören Mountainbike Anfänger halt nicht hin. Mittlerweile gibt es eine Enduro Strecke die ist eher vergleichbar  mit den Reschener Trails, die führt von unten gesehen auf der rechten Seite ins Tal. Man kann aber auch diese Tour von der Mottolino Seilbahn starten: https://trails.de/tour/valle-delle-mine/
Auf der anderen Talseite im Gebiet Carossello 3000 gibt es nur Flow Trails. Von leicht bis schwer. Denn auch da gibt es schwarze Linien.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Dezember 2019)

Ich war vor 3 Jahren in Livigno, da sind wir paarmal vom Passo d´Eira die Trails runtergefahren, aber so schwer fand ich die nicht. Also entweder das hat nicht zum Bikepark gehört (aber letztendlich kamen wir auch am Lift raus) oder ihr habt einfach die leichten Sachen noch nicht entdeckt  Wir haben das als Abfahrt nach irgendwelchen Touren benutzt, ohne Protektoren oder Federwegsmonster. Wir sind jetzt zwar keine Anfänger, aber auch keine Bikeparkfahrer. Aber auch ohne die Trails vom Mottolino bleibt noch genügend spaßige Sachen, die auch Anfänger mit Genuss fahren können.


----------



## mw.dd (15. Dezember 2019)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es eine Enduro Strecke die ist eher vergleichbar mit den Reschener Trails


Ist sie nicht, da wesentlich einfacher. Von Enduro bleibt da nur "Endurance" 



der Trixxer schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht, der Mottolino Bikepark ist nichts für Anfänger. Oberhalb der Baumgrenze gibt es einige flowige Abschnitte, aber so bald man in den Wald kommt wird es selbst bei der blauen Linie schon schwer.


Ich weiß ja nicht, wann Du dort warst. Im juli jedenfalls gab's da Strecken, die mit "flow" und welche die mit "tech" bezeichnet waren. Die einen wären ich auch mit Einsteigern gefahren, von den Tech-Trails würde ich keinen als anfängertauglich einschätzen.

Valle delle Mine ist eine schöne Tour, aber eher was für einen halben Tag.


----------



## der Trixxer (15. Dezember 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wann Du dort warst. Im juli jedenfalls gab's da Strecken, die mit "flow" und welche die mit "tech" bezeichnet waren


Ich war Mitte August, vielleicht waren da die Strecken im Waldbereich mehr ausgefahren. Die Enduro Strecke war im unteren Bereich etwas ruppig. Flow ist ja auch Ansichtssache. Und ich konnte es gut vergleichen da ich im Juni und im Anschluß nach Livigno am Reschen war. Es ist auch eine Sache des Speeds. Im Bikepark fährt man in der Regel auch höhere Geschwindigkeiten. Wenn man dauernd bremst kommt man auch als Anfänger die einfachen Strecken runter, aber macht das Spass?


----------



## Deleted 54516 (15. Dezember 2019)

Ich werfe mal Vinschgau in den Topf


----------



## npj_rider (29. Dezember 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Freundin wirklich Anfängerin ist, würde ich Dir auch am ehesten zu Livigno raten, da hat es echt schöne Flowtrails mit gigantischer Landschaft. Wer möchte und bereit ist, auch mal selber zu strampeln, findet auch tolle Touren abseits von den Gondeltouren. Das Revier ist sehr abwechslungsreich. Wir waren dort im Hotel Concordia, das war ganz okay, mitten im Zentrum. Da ich den Rummel nicht so mag, würde ich das nächste Mal was am Ortsrand suchen, aber das ist Geschmackssache.
> In Nauders kann ich Dir das Hotel Via Claudia (Dependance zum Hotel Post mit sehr schönen, relativ großen Zimmern) oder das Hotel Burg empfehlen. Das Essen in der Burg ist der Hammer, dafür ist das Ambiente in der Post schöner (z.B. Sonnenterrasse für den Aperitif).



Auf meiner To-do Liste für 2020 steht Livigno.
Welche Reisezeit kannst du / könnt ihr empfehlen? 

Wenn man zu früh dran ist, ist das Wetter noch recht unbeständig. 
Wenn man zu spät bzw. zum Saisonende da ist, ist der Park sicherlich nicht mehr in der der besten Verfassung.
Zur besten Zeit haben die Italiener und viele Europäer bestimmt Ferien. Da wird dann die Hölle los sein und die Hotelpreise entsprechend


----------



## mw.dd (29. Dezember 2019)

npj_rider schrieb:


> Auf meiner To-do Liste für 2020 steht Livigno.
> Welche Reisezeit kannst du / könnt ihr empfehlen?
> 
> Wenn man zu früh dran ist, ist das Wetter noch recht unbeständig.
> ...


Am meisten los ist Mitte-Ende August; an Wochenenden ist Livigno als Kurzurlaubsziel für Schweizer sehr beliebt. Motorradfahrer sind den ganzen Sommer über recht viele da...
Da Livigno allerdings ein Skiort ist und damit die Zahl der Touristen im Winter wesentlich größer als im Sommer gibt es selbst in der Sommerhochsaison mehr als genug Übernachtungskapazitäten.
Ich würde Mitte Juli herum bevorzugen: Schnee hoffentlich komplett weg, lange Tage und (außer am Wochenende) nicht zu viel los.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde das genauso wie mw.dd beurteilen. Im Juli gibt es bei den Hotels vielfach sogar Sonderangebote, z.B. Halbpension ohne Aufpreis zu ÜN/F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael-W (1. Januar 2020)

Ich würde mich hier gerne mal einklinken. Bin ebenfalls mit meiner Freundin auf der Suche nach der perfekten Bikeregion 2020. Zuletzt waren wir in Gröden gewesen. Die Region war mit den vielen Seilbahnen, der Sellaronda und sonst auch vielzähligen und unterschiedlichen Trails super. Die Trails waren auch allesamt schön leer. Landschaft und weitere Freizeitangebote waren ebenfalls top.

Wir wollen für 2 Wochen mit dem Auto verreisen, die Urlaubsdestination sollte daher noch mehr als nur Biken. Wir fahren sonst Flow und Naturtrails, sind gelegentlich in den Bikeparks Winterberg, Willingen oder Geisskopf unterwegs, sparen uns dort aber die DH Strecken.

In Frage kommen derzeit Livigno, Vinschgau, Nauders, PdS oder eben wieder die Region ums Sellamassiv, wobei wir lieber was neues sehen möchten.

War ggf. jemand bereits in den Dolomiten sowie den anderen oben genannten Regionen und kann einen Vergleich ziehen?


----------



## der Trixxer (2. Januar 2020)

Ich war die letzten 2 Jahre, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, in Livigno, Molveno, Reschen, Ötztal, Serfaus Fiss Ladis, Wolkenstein (Sella Ronda), Samnaun und in den Bikeparks Geißkopf, Leogang und Samerberg.
Ich würde, wenn du noch nie am Reschenpass warst, 3-4 Tage die 3 Länder Eduro Trails ausprobieren (schwerer als Sella Ronda). Danach oder davor nach Livigno und dort die restliche Zeit verbringen. Ich weis aber nicht zu welcher Zeit ihr fahrt, und ob ihr auch Touren fahren wollt oder nur mit Lift/Shuttle unterwegs seit. Wenn ihr etwas schwerer als Sella Ronda fahren wollt kann ich auch ein par Tage am Molvenosee empfehlen. PDS war ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## Skydive93 (2. Januar 2020)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten 2 Jahre, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, in Livigno, Molveno, Reschen, Ötztal, Serfaus Fiss Ladis, Wolkenstein (Sella Ronda), Samnaun und in den Bikeparks Geißkopf, Leogang und Samerberg.
> Ich würde, wenn du noch nie am Reschenpass warst, 3-4 Tage die 3 Länder Eduro Trails ausprobieren (schwerer als Sella Ronda). Danach oder davor nach Livigno und dort die restliche Zeit verbringen. Ich weis aber nicht zu welcher Zeit ihr fahrt, und ob ihr auch Touren fahren wollt oder nur mit Lift/Shuttle unterwegs seit. Wenn ihr etwas schwer als Sella Ronda fahren wollt kann ich auch ein par Tage am Molvenosee empfehlen. PDS war ich leider noch nicht.



wie ist das angebot in wolkenstein und umgebung? kann man sich das so vorstellen wie in nauders/reschen mit den Trails usw? oder eher richtung Fiss bikepark? Werde leider aus der Karte nicht ganz schlau... https://www.dolomitisuperski.com/de/Supersummer/Entdecken/Dolomiti-Bike-Galaxy


----------



## imfluss (2. Januar 2020)

Die Plose in Brixen ist auch eine Möglichkeit.
Die Stadt ist cool, die Trails im Bikepark ziemlich flowig. Und falls Du dich austoben möchtest, gibt's noch genug spannende Trails in der Ecke. Dazu ist man schnell an weiteren Spots in den Dolomiten.


----------



## goldencore (2. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte schon zweimal Schnee bis ins Tal in Livigno in Juli ?
Ist aber nach einem Tag wieder weg.


----------



## der Trixxer (2. Januar 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> wie ist das angebot in wolkenstein und umgebung? kann man sich das so vorstellen wie in nauders/reschen mit den Trails usw? oder eher richtung Fiss bikepark? Werde leider aus der Karte nicht ganz schlau... https://www.dolomitisuperski.com/de/Supersummer/Entdecken/Dolomiti-Bike-Galaxy


Ich bin diese Tour gefahren: https://www.sellaronda-mtb.com/de/strecke-im-uhrzeigersinn-sellaronda-mtb-track-tour.php
Die ist landschaftlich atemberaubend, und sehr schön lang. Der Trailanteil ist niedriger als am Reschen und auch leichter (max. S1/S2). Ich denke man muß es einmal gefahren sein, wegen der Länge und der 4000TM. Es gibt sicher auch schwierigere Alternativen. Von Wolkenstein kann man schnell die Flowtrails am Grödnerjoch und Richtung Sellajoch erreichen. Und auch schöne Touren fahren. Die Flowtrails sind maximal so schwer wie die blauen Strecken in Fiss. Für schwierigere Trails und Bikepark ist man sicher in Canazei oder Araba besser aufhehoben. In Canazei gab es heuer ein EWS Rennen. Ich denke man kann es nicht mit Reschen/Nauders vergleichen, da das Gebiet um den Sella Stock einfach viel weitläufiger und nicht so vernetzt ist. Es gibt natürlich auch viele Naturtrails bzw. Wanderwege die man fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (3. Januar 2020)

Hier hat man einen guten Überblick über die Trails in Wolkenstein:




__





						Gröden und seine gepflegten Bikeparks und Flow-Trails
					

Die spannende Freeridestrecke Ciampinoi und die abwechslungsreichen Flowtrails am Dantercepies sind nur zwei Beispiele der vielen Strecken der Bike-Arena Gröden/Seiser Alm.




					www.mtb-dolomites.com


----------



## mw.dd (3. Januar 2020)

Michael-W schrieb:


> Wir wollen für 2 Wochen mit dem Auto verreisen, die Urlaubsdestination sollte daher noch mehr als nur Biken.


Für zwei Wochen würde ich wenigstens einmal den Ort wechseln, selbst wenn man nicht nur Biken will.
Wenn ihr nicht nur "Flowtrails" fahren wollt/könnt, würde ich Reschen, Livigno, Bormio/St. Caterina und Molveno kombinieren.


imfluss schrieb:


> Die Plose in Brixen ist auch eine Möglichkeit.
> Die Stadt ist cool, die Trails im Bikepark ziemlich flowig.


Das mit der Stadt stimmt, aber die angelegten Trails sind für denjenigen, der einigermaßen fahren kann schnell langweilig.
Bei den "Sachen zum Austoben" muss man wohl mittlerweile aufpassen, da greift anscheinend nun auch an der Plose eine ziemliche Verbotskultur um sich nach dem Motto "ihr habt jetzt Eure Trails, also bleibt von den _Wander_wegen weg".


----------



## JSRacing (5. Januar 2020)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein, wir sind momentan auch am Planen und schauen wo es hingeht. Wollen nächstes Jahr mitte Juli 14 Tage Urlaub mit Bikes machen und sind ein bisschen in Prad am Stilfserjoch hängen geblieben. Da wir Camping machen ist man denn auch einwenig an die vorhandene Plätze gebunden.
So wie es für uns aussieht kann man in dem bereich noch sehr viel frei fahren und haben abwechslung z.b. Serfaus Fiss Ladis Badeseen im Sommer, Reschen ist zu kalt und man ist auch schnell mal in Meran. 
Bikebergsteigen auch bedingt möglich. da es viele angelegt Trails gibt ist denk auch für jeden was dabei. 

Mein bedenken ist nur einwenig, ist es denn nicht toal überlaufen von Wandersleuten?

Was ich noch empfehlen kann ist im Bereich Kaltern-Tramin, da waren wir letztes Jahr im Oktober, gibt aber keine Bikeparks (soviel ich weis) aber dafür sehr viele viele Flow (natur) Trails, aber leider nur eine Bergbahn die allerdings sehr viel ermöglicht.

Alternativ hatten wir noch Achensee und Zell am See im Kopf, aber da wird man wohl nicht viel fahren dürfen/können.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Grüße Jolina und Julian


----------



## mw.dd (5. Januar 2020)

JSRacing schrieb:


> Wollen nächstes Jahr mitte Juli 14 Tage Urlaub mit Bikes machen und sind ein bisschen in Prad am Stilfserjoch hängen geblieben.


Ich weiß ja nicht wie aufwendig Euer Camping-Equipment ist, aber so oder so gilt:


mw.dd schrieb:


> Für zwei Wochen würde ich wenigstens einmal den Ort wechseln


Ich würde mir die Autofahrt von Prad nach Fiss und zurück (grob geschätzt jeweils eine Stunde) jedenfalls nicht geben, schon garnicht wegen des Bikeparks.
Für Fiss kann man in Prutz oder Pfunds campen, am Reschenpass sowieso. Von Prad aus geht natürlich jede Menge, da kann man schon eine ganze Woche bleiben.
Wegen "Überlaufen mit Wanderern": Klar ist Sommersaison, und an den Hotspots ist man nicht einsam, aber ich fand es bisher immer erträglich. Auch hier gilt wie überall: Je weiter man von Parkplätzen und den Bergstationen der Seilbahnen weg ist, umso weniger Menschen trifft man


----------



## McNulty (5. Januar 2020)

Prad kann man locker 2 Wochen machen. Camping Sägemühle ist schon Luxus. Das Thema ist eher abends. In Prad gibt es ausser 2 Pizzerien null,nix. Aber als Ausgangspunkt für Bikeparks bzw. Reschen oder sogar Fiss eher ungünstig. Wenn ihr abfahrtsoridntiert seid entweder gleich Latsch (ähnliches Kuhdorf nur ohne Kühe) oder Nauders.
Wenn ihr gerne Auto fahrt wäre Scuol ganz schick. Da habt ihr die volle Auswahl: Davos, St.moritz, livigno, Fiss, Naturns (jeweils 1 bis 1,5h per Auto), Luft im Ort oder Samnaun mit Bus. Klassiker (Val uina, Fimber Pass) als Tages Tour möglich. Shuttle evt auch möglich.


----------



## JSRacing (5. Januar 2020)

ok, gebe euch beiden recht, Fiss ist dann eventuell doch ein bisl weit, ich hab vielleicht gedacht das man mit der Vinschgaucard und Bahn eventuell unterwegs sein kann aber da habe ich mich noch nicht Schlau gemacht wie das Funktioniert und ob überhaupt möglich.
Da wir wohl nicht jeden Tag Biketouren machen nur jeden 2 , werden wir es in 14 Tagen nicht satt haben an diesem Ort zu sein. Zudem will meine Liebe glaub nicht umziehen.

Camping Sägmühle oder Camping Kiefernhain steht momentan zur Auswahl.

Latsch hatten wir zuerst im Kopf aber da hat uns der Camping nicht zugesagt, und 25 km ist ja jetzt auch keine entfernung von Prad bis nach Latsch. 
Abfahrtsorientiert sind wir schon aber erst nach dem wir uns hoch gekämpft haben. Ein Bikepark oder ein gebauter Flowtrail ist schon ganz schön aber dann doch etwas eintönig für uns.
Wir lieben Naturtrails, Wanderwege und Gipfel.
Wir geben uns mit einem guten Cappucino Abends schon zufrieden, und wenn du 1000hm in den Beinen hast wird der Abend eh nicht lange werden ?
Aber wie mw.dd schon geschrieben hat denken wir auch das wir in einem guten Mittelpunkt in Prad sind. 

Über weitere Tipps und anregungen von euch sind wir sehr dankbar.

Grüße 
Jolina und Julian


----------



## soundfreak (6. Januar 2020)

JSRacing schrieb:


> ...
> Alternativ hatten wir noch Achensee und Zell am See im Kopf, aber da wird man wohl nicht viel fahren dürfen/können.
> 
> Was meint Ihr dazu?
> ...



Meines Wissens ist Bereich Zell am See eher wenig mit "überall fahren erlaubt/möglich".

Da ist Saalbach Hinterglemm um's Eck u. deshalb sollten sich die Biker eher da aufhalten.


----------



## scratch_a (6. Januar 2020)

In Saalbach hast ja nach 3 Tagen alles legale abgefahren und wird langweilig. Ich würde da Österreich generell meiden.


----------



## Fran67 (7. Januar 2020)

Otočac in Kroatien! Was findet Mann in die Umgebung? Nationalpark Plitvice, Nationalpark Nord Velebit, Forellen in Gacka Quelle in Svinac, Bergpass Krasno polje zu Adriakueste in Sveti Juraj.


----------



## mw.dd (7. Januar 2020)

JSRacing schrieb:


> ich hab vielleicht gedacht das man mit der Vinschgaucard und Bahn eventuell unterwegs sein kann aber da habe ich mich noch nicht Schlau gemacht wie das Funktioniert und ob überhaupt möglich.


Die Vinschgaubahn fährt nur bis Mals; zum Reschen hoch bräuchtet ihr wohl ein Shuttle.
Ansonsten eröffnet sie im ganzen Tal allerdings einige Möglichkeiten, nur ist die Fahrradmitnahme nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (7. Januar 2020)

Von Mals bis Reschen kann man mit dem öffentlichen Bus fahren. Haben wir im Juli gemacht, weil oben noch soviel Schnee lag. Tour auf dem Vinschger Höhenweg vom Reschensee nach Mals und mit dem Bus zurück. Aber Achtung man kann nicht bei jeder Haltestelle zu- und aussteigen. Ist aber im Fahrplan beschrieben.


----------



## JSRacing (9. Januar 2020)

danke Jungs, das hört sich doch alles sehr vielversprechend an und klingt nach einem tollen Urlaub.
Wir werden wohl die Tage Buchen  und werden uns ein Paar schöne Tage im Vinschgau machen.
Ich habe mich noch einwenig befasst mit Gipfelbiken und Touren usw. könnte mir jetzt schon die 14 Tage zu Planen mit Radeln. Aber das mach ma spontan vor Ort auf was wir Lust und Laune haben.

Grüße 
Jolian und Julian


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Januar 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Vinschgaubahn fährt nur bis Mals; zum Reschen hoch bräuchtet ihr wohl ein Shuttle.
> Ansonsten eröffnet sie im ganzen Tal allerdings einige Möglichkeiten, nur ist die Fahrradmitnahme nicht mehr so einfach.



Warum soll denn die Radmitnahme nicht einfach sein?


----------



## mw.dd (9. Januar 2020)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Warum soll denn die Radmitnahme nicht einfach sein?



Man kann nicht mehr an jedem Bahnhof mit Rad zusteigen
Rad wird separat mit Shuttle transportiert
Rad kostet generell 6€ (Tageskarte) unabhängig davon wie weit man fährt


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Januar 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Man kann nicht mehr an jedem Bahnhof mit Rad zusteigen
> Rad wird separat mit Shuttle transportiert
> Rad kostet generell 6€ (Tageskarte) unabhängig davon wie weit man fährt



Was ja nun aber nichts neues ist. Das Radfahrticket ist übrigens ein Tagesticket, kann also auch mehrfach bzw. für Hin- und Rückfahrt genutzt werden.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Januar 2020)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Was ja nun aber nichts neues ist.


Habe ich nicht behauptet und war früher anders.


Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Das Radfahrticket ist übrigens ein Tagesticket


Schrieb ich das nicht?


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Januar 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht behauptet und war früher anders.
> 
> Schrieb ich das nicht?



Früher hat man aber auch noch mit Lira bezahlt... 

Ja, Punkt für dich...


----------



## mw.dd (10. Januar 2020)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Früher hat man aber auch noch mit Lira bezahlt...


Das war ganz früher, da haben wir auch noch anders gegrüßt


----------



## scratch_a (10. Januar 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Man kann nicht mehr an jedem Bahnhof mit Rad zusteigen
> Rad wird separat mit Shuttle transportiert
> Rad kostet generell 6€ (Tageskarte) unabhängig davon wie weit man fährt



Seit wann sind die ersten zwei Punkte so? Ist mir von 2015 so nicht in Erinnerung. Sind aber auch nur 1x von Latsch nach Eyrs gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Januar 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Seit wann sind die ersten zwei Punkte so? Ist mir von 2015 so nicht in Erinnerung. Sind aber auch nur 1x von Latsch nach Eyrs gefahren.



Nur ab Meran, Algund und Marling... auch nur während der Tourisaison um zu verhindern dass die Züge voll mit Rädern sind welche dann wieder über den Radweg zurück nach Meran rollen. So muss der Radverleiher anderweitig seine Räder nach Mals transportieren.

P.S. Radtageskarte kostet 7€


----------



## backinblack76 (11. Januar 2020)

Die Vinschger Bahn ist Nachmittags Richtung Mals häufig so voll das man nur mit Glück überhaupt reinkommt. So meine Erfahrungen


----------



## JSRacing (18. Februar 2020)

Ob jetzt Radmitnahme sich schwierig gestaltet oder nicht, ganz egal 14 Tage Camping Sägemühle sind gebucht.

Als Königsetappen für uns stehn bis jetzt das Madritschjoch und Rittnerhorn fest.
Vielleicht lass ma Rittnerhorn auch sein und machen Meran 2000 als Große Tour oder beides mal schauen. 

Wir freuen uns beide sehr nochmal nach Süd Tirol zu kommen.

Grüße Jolina und Julian


----------



## Skydive93 (18. Februar 2020)

JSRacing schrieb:


> Ob jetzt Radmitnahme sich schwierig gestaltet oder nicht, ganz egal 14 Tage Camping Sägemühle sind gebucht.
> 
> Als Königsetappen für uns stehn bis jetzt das Madritschjoch und Rittnerhorn fest.
> Vielleicht lass ma Rittnerhorn auch sein und machen Meran 2000 als Große Tour oder beides mal schauen.
> ...


meran 2000 die stoanan mandl mitnehmen. hatte was


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (20. Februar 2020)

imfluss schrieb:


> Die Plose in Brixen ist auch eine Möglichkeit.
> Die Stadt ist cool, die Trails im Bikepark ziemlich flowig. Und falls Du dich austoben möchtest, gibt's noch genug spannende Trails in der Ecke. Dazu ist man schnell an weiteren Spots in den Dolomiten.



In Brixen konzentriert sich auch in Zukunft mehr auf Murmelbahnen:

https://www.suedtirolnews.it/wirtschaft/plose-und-pfeffersberg-wege-werden-fuer-biker-gesperrt

Danke E-Biker


----------



## Luna77 (20. Februar 2020)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> In Brixen konzentriert sich auch in Zukunft mehr auf Murmelbahnen:
> 
> https://www.suedtirolnews.it/wirtschaft/plose-und-pfeffersberg-wege-werden-fuer-biker-gesperrt
> 
> Danke E-Biker



Wie schade....wir hatten überlegt dieses oder nächstes Jahr nochmals nach St. Andrä zu fahren. An der Seilbahn oben ist für den kurzen ein toller Spielplatz, ideal für uns...
Werde die News im Auge behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSRacing (20. Februar 2020)

Wenn jeder Rücksichtsvoll mit dem Gegenüber umgehen würde wäre dies alles kein Problem. 
Ich bin eben auch der Meinung das ein Wander/Trail keine Rennstrecke ist.
Und ein Vollvisier Helm eben auch nix auf nem Wanderweg zu Suchen hat, sondern in den Bikepark gehört


----------



## mw.dd (20. Februar 2020)

JSRacing schrieb:


> Wenn jeder Rücksichtsvoll mit dem Gegenüber umgehen würde wäre dies alles kein Problem.


Sicher. Dann hätte es überhaupt nie irgendwo ein Problem gegeben, dem hätte mit Verboten, Gesetzen, Verordnungen begegnet und mit Gewalt durchgesetzt werden müssen.


JSRacing schrieb:


> Ich bin eben auch der Meinung das ein Wander/Trail keine Rennstrecke ist.
> Und ein Vollvisier Helm eben auch nix auf nem Wanderweg zu Suchen hat, sondern in den Bikepark gehört


Der Meinung bin ich auch. Nur was nützt mir das? Dann ist Brixen eben 'raus.


----------



## JSRacing (21. Februar 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Sicher. Dann hätte es überhaupt nie irgendwo ein Problem gegeben, dem hätte mit Verboten, Gesetzen, Verordnungen begegnet und mit Gewalt durchgesetzt werden müssen.
> 
> Der Meinung bin ich auch. Nur was nützt mir das? Dann ist Brixen eben 'raus.



Mir nützt es auch nichts  
Man kann nur immer wieder darauf appelieren das es alle irgendwann mal geschnallt, (naja alle werden es nie schnallen aber zumindest ein großer Teil davon) haben auf was es ankommt.

Naja, aber die Problemchen bei seite und auf den Urlaub freuen.

Weis jemand welche Gipfel nicht so Anspruchsvoll zum Bikebergsteigen sind?
Optimale konstelation wäre z.B. ein Stück Gondel, 500-700hm Kurbeln und noch 200 hm tragen, mehr ist natürlich auch machbar.
Aber in 14 Tagen Vinschgau will ich ein bisl was mitnehmen und kann nicht meine ganze Kraft in wenige Touren verpulvern.
Und Nein ich möchte nicht das mich die Gondel so nah wie möglich an das Gipfelkreuz bringt  

Grüße


----------



## cschaeff (23. Februar 2020)

JSRacing schrieb:


> Man kann nur immer wieder darauf appelieren das es alle irgendwann mal geschnallt, (naja alle werden es nie schnallen aber zumindest ein großer Teil davon) haben auf was es ankommt.
> .....
> Weis jemand welche Gipfel nicht so Anspruchsvoll zum Bikebergsteigen sind?
> Optimale konstelation wäre z.B. Gondel 500-700hm Kurbeln und noch 200 hm tragen.
> ...



Tja...wann schnallen wir, auf was es ankommt? Und auf was kommt es überhaupt an?

Du beklagst, dass viele es noch nicht geschnallt haben und fragst im gleichen Atemzug, welche Gondel dich möglichst nahe ans Gipfelkreuz schaukelt, um das ganze dann Bikebergsteigen nennen zu können 

Warum gibt es die Sperrungen? Es sind einfach zu viele mit dem bike unterwegs. Die einen schrauben sich nen Motor dran, die anderen schaukeln mit der Gondel hoch, die nächsten fahren mit dem shuttle bis zur hinterletzten Alm...

Ich weiß, das man dieses Rad nicht zurückdrehen wird. Ich hoffe nur, dass der Zirkus lokal einigermaßen beschränkt bleibt und für den Rest die altbewährte Regel (und Eintrittskarte) gilt: Ohne Fleiß keinen Preis.

jm2c


----------



## JSRacing (23. Februar 2020)

hachja, was soll man sagen.
letztendlich muss es jeder selbst wissen.

Habt Spaß bei einem der schönsten Sportarten die es gibt


----------

